# Atitool device info



## testemo (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello,

I've got Connect 3D X800 GTO. However as threads and such show that AtiTool should show in Overclocking-menu the CONFIG_* -things, they however aren't visible for me. Last entries for me are default GPU and memory clocks... tips how to make them visible?

   - Testemo -


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2005)

Download and install ATITool
*Hold down the shift key and click on "settings"*
Now scroll to the bottom of the list, you should see four new values listed. (The screenshot here is from an X850 XT PE)


----------



## testemo (Dec 17, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> Download and install ATITool
> *Hold down the shift key and click on "settings"*
> Now scroll to the bottom of the list, you should see four new values listed. (The screenshot here is from an X850 XT PE)


Yeah... thanks. Maybe I'll read the instructions more carefully next time. Why "hide" things like that?

Anyway, got this X800 about week ago from Finland (Jimm's PC Store) and have

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES            0xEFF3EFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRARE_FUSES 0xFFFFF71E

I'll try modding some day even this isn't as you would like to be in X800 modding article. I'll do a bootdisk with batch that I can re-flash original BIOS without seeing anythin if necessary. 

   - Testemo -


----------

